# Marley's littlest puppy/ pic



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marley is one of the girls from Oregon and she had the four puppies, 3 boys and one girl. One of the male puppies was half the size of the others, but was a real fighter. He has continued to grow and thrive, despite being much smaller then the others. We will have him vet checked for any health issues before placing him. Thought you might like to see his picture now.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He's a doll!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A total cutie :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Adorable doesn't quite paint the picture here----too, too cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Now I've hear of teacup Malts,this one looks like a coffee mug malt..or maybe ,for me a mug'o cocoa malt...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- thank you so much for giving us updates on all the fluffs. I remember how much smaller Marley was than the other puppies in the litter and I'm so glad that he made it. He's a real cutie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:now that's a cup of tea:wub: he's adorable


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Now I've hear of teacup Malts,this one looks like a coffee mug malt..or maybe ,for me a mug'o cocoa malt...


Very funny, Michelle :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'd like to wake up to that every morning. :wub: Oh Edie -- I just want to hop on a plane and fly out west and play with every one of those pups. It's such a joy to see pictures of them. :ThankYou:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he's so cute and little!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL. I will have to tell Judy about the Mug a cocoa Malt. 
Anyone that wants to fly for one, come and get em. LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> LOL. I will have to tell Judy about the Mug a cocoa Malt.
> Anyone that wants to fly for one, come and get em. LOL


 
I'm not much of a coffee drinker,if I was I could call it a Mug o' Mocha Malt... but I'm a chocoholic...and I don't want to be cured.:innocent:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one cute pup!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - you should name him Joe for a Cup of Joe (not sure it's spelled that way)


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Whats a cutie!


----------

